# bully blue nose with blue eyes



## heiner (Apr 23, 2011)

hi.. im new in the forum so this is mi 1st thread.
i want to buy a new dog but i want it with blue eyes... but until i know blue eyes is a fault! am i rigth?
thanks!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Most blues I've seen have slate green colored eyes like my girl has. I think I have seen some brown eyes as well. Not sure if blue eyes are a fault or not.....I would think they are or could also be a sign of deafness in a dog. I wouldn't buy a dog just for it's blue eyes. You want a healthy pup from preferably health tested parents. Be VERY careful buying a blue pup...they are so OVER bred these days that they come a dime a dozen. Look around on here and learn all you can. Find a reputable breeder and buy for temperament first as well as health. Don't buy any dog from a breeder who advertise "blue nose pits" for sale. That says BYB (Backyard breeder) all the way.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Blue eyes are not a standard for this breed but someone can correct me if I'm wrong. As far the deaf thing. I think it's more common in white dogs. My bf did have a white Pittie with blue eyes and a red nosed. He was deaf just like his mother (also red nose and white with blue eyes) But I wouldn't buy a dog over blue eyes?? His temperament is what you want to look for and health of course.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, I meant to say as ashes stated that usually blue eyes and white dogs go hand in hand and can be deaf. I have a mostly white and blue pit in my neighborhood who has blue eyes and is deaf in one ear.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

why does it matter what color the dog is? Color has nothing to do with the dogs bred ability or companionship.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> why does it matter what color the dog is? Color has nothing to do with the dogs bred ability or companionship.


Huh?? Some people prefer a certain color.....I did.....nothing wrong with that. I knew I wanted a blue dog because I have always thought they were beautiful. I didn't care for a black, brown, or red colored dog. I wanted what I wanted and got it


----------



## heiner (Apr 23, 2011)

well i like blue dogs! is the same with people.. i mean why some people likes taller or blond? They are tastes... i like blue dogs so i want a blue nose!

and thanks for me information.. Obviously the first thing i will ask is the health of the puppy and his parents! i dind't knew about blue nose dogs can be deaf.. so i will be alert with that!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ive never heard of blue dogs being prone to being deaf. I bought my girl because I wanted a blue dog , you can get a dog of whatever color you like just make sure you check the breeders out and make sure they are ethical and there dogs are healthy and correct. I have seen blue with blue eyes they are stunning I wanted one but havent seen any for sale, also keep in mind some puppys have the blue eyes and they outgrow them just like babys. luna had bluish eyes but they changed color fast and arent blue anymore.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I see you say blue nose, blue dog a lot. Just wanted to add, that neither of these are blood line or a type. They are just the color of the dog. If you see someone advertising dogs for color as bloodlines... run! Dogs bred only for looks and color, are not the most well bred dogs.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I see you say blue nose, blue dog a lot. Just wanted to add, that neither of these are blood line or a type. They are just the color of the dog. If you see someone advertising dogs for color as bloodlines... run! Dogs bred only for looks and color, are not the most well bred dogs.


x2 blue is just a diluted black btw and can cause deafness, skin diseases, genetic disorders etc if bred poorly


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If you want a blue dog your going to be looking for a Staff or Bully because it's rare to find a Blue APBT. Now Blue eyes are a serious fault but not a disqualification in the show world. Because the color blue has been so overbred and marketed as "RARE" it's become a serious fad so their is an abundance of blue dog's who are less than quality animals do to breeder's focusing primarily on color as the prime reason for breeding vs breeding actual quality stock. Along with that comes skin/health issues and bad genetics which have been passed along unless a good breeder has taken close notice to culling these defects out of the gene pools. This is something you need to be aware of since you have your heart set on buying a blue dog. It's ok to favor a certain color as I prefer the red dogs. But you don't want to loose sight of the important things that you should be looking for and focusing on that place well above color. Also any breeder who specializes in certain color's ect you want to walk no run the opposite direction.

Edit I just realized this is the bully section I don't know if blue eyes are a serious fault with the ABKC. In the UKC and ADBA they are. Lauren could tell you for sure.


----------



## bcaz808 (Nov 5, 2010)

If you plan on getting a puppy there's no way of knowing what color there eyes will end up being since they change as they get older. My puppy had blue eye's till around 4 months, then they turned grey.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

All colors are accepted in the ABKC although I personally frown on them. To the OP, there isn't a problem having a color preference, but make sure you get a dog that is bred to the set standard and conformationally correct then look at the color. Also, I am moving this thread to the general forum as this isn't really a topic about bullies or their history etc.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> All colors are accepted in the ABKC although I personally frown on them. To the OP, there isn't a problem having a color preference, but make sure you get a dog that is bred to the set standard and conformationally correct then look at the color. Also, I am moving this thread to the general forum as this isn't really a topic about bullies or their history etc.


I agree, don't go to a breeder who is breeding out of standard.

You can always check out a local shelter, we had 5 bully breeds (Can't say the breed for sure as they were strays) that were blue with blue eyes. Very nice dogs, all had good temperaments.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd suggest you go onto the website for the registry you are interested in and read the standard.

As someone else said young pups have blue eyes, eye color changes as the grow and mature. It is usually what it will be by 4-6 months of age though some change sooner or even later than that.

Ice blue eyes are more of the issue that can be associated with health concerns thus is a fault in ADBA and UKC.

It is also a fault in AKC if you decide you want an AmStaff.

Blue coat color in itself doesn't mean the dog will be unhealthy there are other genetic factors that contribute too. There are plenty of healthy blue dogs.

Do your research and find a good reputable, responsible breeder or find a great rescue dog...

As a breeder myself, I'm ttaly turned off to people who first ask about the color of pups before asking much more important questions like about the structure, temperament, etc... preferences are perfectly fine just make sure they are prioritized or you'll end up with a nice looking dog that may not suit your home...


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> x2 blue is just a diluted black btw and can cause deafness, skin diseases, genetic disorders etc if bred poorly


Took the words right out of my keyboard.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Heiner,where you at in Costa?


----------



## heiner (Apr 23, 2011)

yes i'm from san jose costa rica! 
and thank you all for all the advices, many people think that i'm just interested in the color of the dog but isn't, the color of the dog and the eyes color is secondary but i'm thakful for all the coments!


----------

